

Lose Your Fear and Make More Money - leonardheaton
http://nightstalkergames.wordpress.com/articles/rejection-therapy-how-to-lose-your-fear/

======
jonpaul
I really like the idea of this game, but I like for ideas to try a new way to
get rejected everyday that aren't purposely outlandish. This comment has some
good ideas on what you can do to potentially get rejected:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1755561>

------
scottkrager
Holy snowflakes batman!

